# rosemary eo



## InHisName

not to hijack Chewie's thread- but does someone have an acceptable mix for rosemary eo? Another super stinky, imo


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Plenty!

Rosemary works as a great substitute for lavender.


----------



## InHisName

thanks for the brain jog! Have rosemary in the garden, makes a beautiful soap with lavender..... I must tell anyone who reads this, rosemary does not go well with rose...


----------



## linn

I like one part rosemary e.o. with 3 parts spearmint e.o.


----------



## 4nTN

rosemary and any sort of mint is what I use.


----------

